# sibling name for Xander?



## kitabird

We are having another boy and want something that goes well with Xander. Something unusual but not too out there. Any suggestions? :flower:


----------



## discoclare

I love Xander! How about:

Fletcher
Dexter
Flynn
Lincoln
Reuben
Raffael
Cole
Brady
Brody
Theo
Sawyer
Milo
Edison
Colby


----------



## kitabird

discoclare said:


> I love Xander! How about:
> 
> Fletcher
> Dexter
> Flynn
> Lincoln
> Reuben
> Raffael
> Cole
> Brady
> Brody
> Theo
> Sawyer
> Milo
> Edison
> Colby

Arianna is what I would have called Xander if he was a girl!

Lincoln is one we're thinking about. I love Theo and Milo but DH has vetoed! Quite like Dexter and Cole. Thanks for ideas.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Zaffron
Theodore
Dracon
Blake
Travis


----------



## kitabird

Mummy2B21 said:


> Zaffron
> Theodore
> Dracon
> Blake
> Travis

I would have Theodore if OH would let me! Not sure about Dracon but quite like Drake. Maybe a bit too weird tho!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Sebastian
Xavier / Javier
Logan
Caleb


----------



## kitabird

MrsPoodle said:


> Sebastian
> Xavier / Javier
> Logan
> Caleb

Like all of these but Logan and Caleb are both popular names around here, OH isn't keen on Sebastian, and having two kids whose names start with an X might be a bit much! Am I too fussy? :haha: It's so hard finding the right name!


----------



## silver_dimond

Deacon
Travis
Tate
Landon


----------



## silver_dimond

Isaac
Jenson
Jaxon


----------



## KiansMummy

Zane
Flynn 
Christian
Jenson 
Mason


----------



## KiansMummy

Zane
Flynn 
Christian
Jenson 
Mason


----------



## The Alchemist

Maddox or Zephyr


----------



## thankful2012

Zeke or Ezekiel
Thaddeus (Thad)
Braxton
Pheonix


----------



## The Alchemist

Felix
Achilles...Ares...or other Greek mythology names?
Hugo


----------



## kitabird

Some good ideas :)
Felix is on our list. Like Thaddeus too. Would love to do a Greek mythological name, but maybe too strange!


----------

